

Characteristics of Great Software Design - edw519
http://bie.no/blog/computers/software-engineering/pragmatic-programming/2006/03/characteristics-of-great-software-designtm/

======
bjornbjorn
"When I am working on a problem I never think about beauty. I think only how
to solve the problem. But when I have finished, if the solution is not
beautiful, I know it is wrong." -R. Buckminster Fuller

